# There goes the neighborhood...



## Shark (Jun 4, 2018)

Just signed the last paper to buy a house. Should be an exciting place to live with a population total of 549. That is until we get moved :lol:


----------



## kernels (Jun 4, 2018)

Congratulations Shark!


----------



## Platdigger (Jun 4, 2018)

Congrats Shark, looks like a real nice place!


----------



## denim (Jun 4, 2018)

That's awesome Shark! I am happy for you and yours. Great picture! Thanks for sharing.

Dennis


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jun 4, 2018)

Congratulations Shark! May you enjoy it for many years.

Dave


----------



## butcher (Jun 4, 2018)

Well, it will be a good neighborhood, that is right after you get that fume hood installed, and the BBQ pit set up...


----------



## anachronism (Jun 5, 2018)

Nice one Shark!


----------



## g_axelsson (Jun 5, 2018)

Congratulations! 

Although I'm a bit disappointed, I always pictured you with a shark head when reading your posts. :lol: 

Always nice to get a face to a name.

Göran


----------



## Shark (Jun 5, 2018)

g_axelsson said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Although I'm a bit disappointed, I always pictured you with a shark head when reading your posts. :lol:
> 
> ...



I don't wish to disappoint.  



All sharks were tagged for NOAA and released in good health.


----------



## UncleBenBen (Jun 5, 2018)

That's great, Shark. Congratulations on the new home!!

I'm sure that big boy was a chore to reel in. I bet the shark was, too!


----------



## g_axelsson (Jun 5, 2018)

That's better!  

That's a beautiful fish!

Göran


----------



## Smack (Jun 5, 2018)

Good to hear  Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## kurtak (Jun 6, 2018)

Shark said:


> Just signed the last paper to buy a house. Should be an exciting place to live with a population total of 549. That is until we get moved :lol:
> 
> IMG_0691.JPG



VERY cool Shark 8) :!: 8) :!: 8) :!: 

Kurt


----------

